# Where would you.......



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

...... put a 25 litre tin of paint on the way home from B & Q?
Methinks these guys wished they had put it in the boot


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I wondered, did the tin explode and then they crashed, or the other way around ;-)

John


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Just had an email about it. Apparently an RTA caused the paint explosion.

"The ambulance driver wouldn't let the female paramedic out of the ambulance because she couldn't stop laughing - he said it wasn't professional.

He treated the sad looking driver…
apparently, he was overcome with emulsion."

John


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In one photo there is a bucket of paint on th epavement.
In the other a bucket in the front seat.

Maybe they had a contract. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

And everyone said how petty this was at the time:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-383401/Pensioner-kicked-bus--carrying-paint.html

:roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

rogerblack - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-383401/Pensioner-kicked-bus--carrying-paint.html

These people were ejected from different buses throughout the Uk for the same offence as your Pensioner.

PS - It's the first collage I've managed to put together!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

My mate is amazing. He's just had a terrible accident in which he lost both legs and damaged his voicebox, but does he make a song and dance about it? NO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've seen this at accidents I've attended - the car stops, the paint in the container is still moving at the speed of the vehicle, it moves to side of the container, then forces the lid off and spreads all over the vehicle - very messy.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IanA said:


> I've seen this at accidents I've attended - the car stops, the paint in the container is still moving at the speed of the vehicle, it moves to side of the container, then forces the lid off and spreads all over the vehicle - very messy.


Me too, the saddest one was where the dog had been painted an interesting yellow colour ................

the two kids looked like they had severe jaundice and the father (driving) looked very embarrassed at the state of his virtually new car (it belonged to his company and he was not suppose to be using it for such things as transporting the family......)

I am sure the insurance claim would have made great reading.......

Dave


----------

